# MSN Messenger VERY slow!



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

I have been having trouble with MSN Messenger since I upgraded to version 6.0. Now I'm at the latest version and the problem is still there. I even followed the recommendation to completely uninstall the previous version before installing the new one.

The problem is this....

Whenever I select the "sign in" button, whether the primary button, or if I use another email address (I have a few), it freezes. The hourglass appears for a second, then changes back to the arrow, as though it is finished logging in, but I can't do anything for several more seconds (sometime 30 or more). I can open other programs with no trouble, so it's not the entire system hanging. It has to be Messenger hanging. I tried going back to version 5.0, which worked fine before, but thanks to Microshaft, I can't use an older version. Leave it to them to screw up a perfectly functioning program and then force everyone to use it. But.... I'm rambling again.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

get a firewall if you have none, click the colored link below.

do the on-line virus scan by clicking the below colored link.


----------



## MSNTechie (Jul 11, 2004)

Maybee try installing MSN Messenger 6.2 which is the latest version. 
You can download it from MSN Messenger 6.2


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Styxx... Thanks for the ads, but I see enough of them using the MSN products.

Besides, I can't see how installing a firewall (which I have in the router, anyway) is going to speed it up. And yes, the problem was there before the router was installed. Also, I run a virus scan every other day, so I know there are no viruses. I also run Spybot and Ad-Aware. I have been a computer technician for 14 years, so I know all about the usual troubleshooting process. It's just when something unusual like this comes along that I ask for help.

MSNTechie....

As I stated in my message, I already have the latest version installed. What I meant was... the problem "started" with version 6.0. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

I haven't posted anyads. Exactly what ads are you referring to?  Note that my post says "get a firewall if you have none" I'm not recommending any but free full featured products and not any for-fee software so your are incorrect as to any advertising going on. Read it again.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Spectrex, do you have any add-ons that you have installed with MSN Messenger like Messenger Plus? If so, I think you should know that those can cause problems. Also, it'd be nice if you gave us your basic computer stats such as OS, RAM, processor type and speed, etc, etc...


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry Styxx... no offense meant. I was just kidding, but forgot to add the smily face.  

Holly.... I have no unnecessary add-ons on any of my systems. I only have a couple icons in the system tray, and they are for Messenger, speaker, [email protected], and Norton AV. I even shut these down for troubleshooting purposes. By the way, Messenger is slow on all my computers, so I know it's not a problem with any particular one.

Just for the heck of it, here are my main system specs.

AMD Athlon 2400+, 512 RAM, two 40 GB harddrives, WinXP Pro with latest service pack and updates.

As I stated before, this problem started with version 6.0. I have changed nothing else on the computer since months before installing that version. I always install only one program or update at a time, so I can restore if it acts up. Unfortunately, I can't fix it by restoring to a previous version, since MS, in thier "infinite wisdom" won't allow us to use an older version.


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Any ideas?


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have been having trouble with MSN Messenger. The problem started when I upgraded to version 6.0, and the most recent version hasn't fixed it. I even followed recommendations to completely uninstall the previous version before installing the new one.

The problem is this....

Whenever I select the "sign in" button, whether the primary Login button, or if I use another email address (I have a few), it freezes. The hourglass appears for a second, then changes back to the arrow, as though it is finished logging in, but I can't do anything for several more seconds (sometime 30 or more). I can open other programs with no trouble, so it's not the entire system hanging. It has to be Messenger hanging. I tried going back to version 5.0, which worked fine before, but thanks to Microsoft, I can't use an older versions now. 

Yes, I have run a virus scan, ad-aware, adn spybot. I have 14 years of computer troubleshooting experience, but this one has be puzzled.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

I can't believe no one has run into this problem...

TIA


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

hmm... do you have windows messenger? you can get plugins for that to make it run like msn messenger..


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

i hate ram said:


> hmm... do you have windows messenger? you can get plugins for that to make it run like msn messenger..


I didn't know that.

I don't use it for instant messaging. I just use it to quicken my access to my email... less typing, and to alert me when I have a message. Will windows messenger do that with my Hotmail accounts?


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Any ideas?????


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello? Anyone there?


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Please post back to your same thread, I'm going to merge both of them.


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

I have been having trouble with MSN Messenger. The problem started when I upgraded to version 6.0, and the most recent version hasn't fixed it. I even followed recommendations to completely uninstall the previous version before installing the new one.

The problem is this....

Whenever I select the "sign in" button, whether the primary Login button, or if I use another email address (I have a few), it freezes. The hourglass appears for a second, then changes back to the arrow, as though it is finished logging in, but I can't do anything for several more seconds (sometime 30 or more). I can open other programs with no trouble, so it's not the entire system hanging. It has to be Messenger hanging. I tried going back to version 5.0, which worked fine before, but thanks to Microsoft, I can't use an older versions now. 

Yes, I have run a virus scan, ad-aware, adn spybot. I have 14 years of computer troubleshooting experience, but this one has be puzzled.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Anyone have an answer for me? Please?


----------



## delrath (Jul 27, 2004)

Hello! I am having the exact same problem. It started about a month ago. All of my computers are having the same problem. It is even worse sometimes as it will sign in and then hang indefinitely. This is really weird as I have uninstalled and reinstalled and cleaned out the registry, and all kinds of stuff. We should compare notes and see if our systems have anything similar. I am behind a DLink router (D-514). Every other program I have works fine. I had Windows messenger uninstalled and then reinstalled it but nothing is working. Hope we can help each other!


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

delrath said:


> Hello! I am having the exact same problem. It started about a month ago. All of my computers are having the same problem. It is even worse sometimes as it will sign in and then hang indefinitely. This is really weird as I have uninstalled and reinstalled and cleaned out the registry, and all kinds of stuff. We should compare notes and see if our systems have anything similar. I am behind a DLink router (D-514). Every other program I have works fine. I had Windows messenger uninstalled and then reinstalled it but nothing is working. Hope we can help each other!


I'm running a Linksys router, but the problem was there before I bought the router, so that's not it. Actually, the only thing that was changed around the time the problem started was the version of MSN Messenger. It started with v6.0 and is still there at 6.2. I'm thinking that it has to be a problem with Messenger.... but no one seems to want to help out. If I can't get this figured out, I may just have to go back to Linux and get rid of the MS crap.... too many headaches.


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Anyone?????


----------



## shawncar (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi:
I am having the same problem too. Started a week or so ago. Even my Outlook Express takes a long time coming up as it has the MSN Messenger link turned on. In my case, Messenger hangs for a long time over 10 minutes.

I am running Windows XP and have a D-Link 513P router. Don't see how the router could be the problem.

My LAN icon in the system tray is continously lit when this is happening so I am worried that some i-bot is passing data from my computer. Did run a virus scan and system was clean.


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

OK, there are now three people with the same problem. Does ANYONE have a solution? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jm26 (Jul 31, 2004)

I've a similar problem since yesterday whe suddenly Messenger freezed. All the other programs are working fine. I uninstalled and reinstalled Messenge a couple of times but to no avail. I only get the first screen showing my contacts but the hourglass keeps on for a lot of time. Even when it disappears the program is not responding. Im running Windows XP behind a d-link wireless net.


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

OK, that's another person with the same problem. Anyone have a suggestion on how to fix this? Thanks.


----------



## shawncar (Jul 29, 2004)

Last couple of days the problem appears to have gone away. My Windows Update has been downloading fixes everyday and could be that one of the fixes fixed what a prior one had broken.


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

The problem is still on my systems. Has been for weeks.

Anyone?


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Help!


----------



## jm26 (Jul 31, 2004)

The problem gone away as suddenly as it came. Regretfully I cannot say why.
I tried everything -uninstalled, installed again, checked for virus, adaware, spybot, hijackthis- and Nothing.
I switched off full of frustation and began to think that reformatting the disk and installing Windows again was looming on the horizon.
Next day when I returned home my wife said: Oh do you know something? Messenger is working fine !!!!!
How did you make it ???
Well I booted and the clicked on the Messenger icon ....
Only thing I can think is that perhaps I changed something that required to restart the system. However I did it every time it was required.


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Once again.....



Spectrex said:


> I have been having trouble with MSN Messenger since I upgraded to version 6.0. Now I'm at the latest version and the problem is still there. I even followed the recommendation to completely uninstall the previous version before installing the new one.
> 
> The problem is this....
> 
> ...


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Spectrex said:


> Once again.....


Any ideas? C'mon, I'm sure someone else has had this problem. Thanks.


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Spectrex said:


> Any ideas? C'mon, I'm sure someone else has had this problem. Thanks.


Anyone????? This is driving me nuts!


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Spectrex said:


> Once again..... I have been having trouble with MSN Messenger since I upgraded to version 6.0. Now I'm at the latest version and the problem is still there. I even followed the recommendation to completely uninstall the previous version before installing the new one.
> 
> The problem is this....
> 
> ...


And again. ANYONE know what is causing this? Help, Please!


----------



## jm26 (Jul 31, 2004)

Well, certainly I don't know what I did exactly to fix this problem -see my previous mail-. But have you tried HijackThis, AdAware and Spybot ? After I removed some garbage and AFTER the system was rebooted the problem was fixed.
I regret it but I cannot pinpoint the exact cause of the problem.


----------



## toptemp (Aug 15, 2004)

Are you kidding. You think no one else has this problem? What are you? Part of the reason why not very many people respond to this is that thousands of people have this problem. The simple fact is most likely that you have had your computer for at least some amount of time. And as you download programs here or there or start or initiate new programs here or there, they get added to your startup list and become one of your startup processes. Get up the task manager and see how many processes are running. If it's over 35, it's too many. Programs such as MSN Messanger will naturally run slow.


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

toptemp said:


> Are you kidding. You think no one else has this problem? What are you? Part of the reason why not very many people respond to this is that thousands of people have this problem. The simple fact is most likely that you have had your computer for at least some amount of time. And as you download programs here or there or start or initiate new programs here or there, they get added to your startup list and become one of your startup processes. Get up the task manager and see how many processes are running. If it's over 35, it's too many. Programs such as MSN Messanger will naturally run slow.


Thanks for answering.

Question is... If *thousands* of people have had this problem, then why is no one answering with the supposedly *obvious * answer???? Actually, I've been a computer technician (own and operate a business) for over 17 years. I usually only post here when I _haven't_ seen a particular problem before.

Yes, I've done all the basic troubleshooting, and even check a few things that might even slightly cause this. I have run all the spyware detection software, latest AV, etc. etc. I have 512 MB RAM, and the bare minimum running in the system tray/task manager. Believe me, after building and upgrading literally hundreds of systems, I have NEVER seen this problem.

As I stated before, the problem didn't start until I upgraded to version 6.0, and the newest version hasn't fixed it. There have been no other changes to the system during or immediately before installing v6.0. I went back to v5.? and it worked fine until MSN forced me to upgrade back to 6.0. I'll repeat this again... NOTHING changed when the problem started EXCEPT the upgrade to MSN Messenger v6.0. Figures they'd screw this up. They really messed up Hotmail over the past couple years. Not enough user selectable options.

Thanks for your input.

Now, can one of the THOUSANDS of people out there who have had this problem please give me some more suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## toptemp (Aug 15, 2004)

I now what you mean. The reason why I say that thousands of people are having the problem is because that's just the problem it seems; that MSN v.6 does run slow. I've seen similar posts elsewhere of people having freezing problems and such. Mine began to run slow after I upgraded so I just went with it and assumed it was natural. Maybe not though.


----------



## intruder09 (Aug 17, 2004)

:up:

Marketscore victims:

Marketscore / Netsetter is malware / spyware. It installs three DLLs (osconfig.dll, osmim.dll and osrouter.dll) which hook into your Winsock stack. These DLLs can't be renamed or deleted, without breaking your Internet connectivity.

Marketscore can be uninstalled by running: 
NSCheck.exe /uninstall

However in my case the stuff was half-removed already, and I had no nscheck.exe. I used a utility called LSPFix (Layered Service Provider Fix) which restored my Winsock stack back to normal. Then I was able to delete those DLLs without any problems, and my system is now clean and functioning properly.

The link is: http://www.cexx.org/lspfix.htm


----------



## leffeggg (Aug 19, 2004)

I also had this problem.
I uses Zonealarm's firewall. I fixed the msn-messenger problem when I tried a few things in Zonealarm.
When ZA alerted me that MSN Messenger (as a serverprogram) wanted to accept connections from the Internet I just denied it. And suddenly it all worked fine. No more freezed msn messenger.

After that I used Adaware and found a malware (read intruder09's post) that was called Microgaming. I deleted it and now I can allow connections from the internet without problems.

I hope this can help some of you.


----------



## Spectrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks folks! I'll try your suggestions about the malware. I don't run Zone Alarm, though. I have a built-in firewall in the router. The router was there before the upgrade (when the problem started), so that's not it.


----------



## shawncar (Jul 29, 2004)

It's back!! After all these months, I am having the same problem with MSN Messenger.

Anybody else???


----------



## DarkSnoopy (Dec 20, 2004)

If somebody has figured out a solution to this problem, could they please post it here? I've been having this problem since the day I bought my router (a d-link 514; one was mentioned in a previous post). Unlike Spectrex though, I am of the opinion that it is the router that is at fault. Most, if not all, of the people who have mentioned having this problem on this thread seem to have a router. Perhaps the problem first appeared in MSN 6, but that is more likely because of changes to their networking code. I have this problem on both my desktop PC and my laptop, and on both the problem persists at a friend's house with a different d-link router. When I'm using my laptop between lectures though, and connect either to the wireless network or to a wired connection on campus, sign-in takes place almost instantaneously - there is no waiting at all. Using the beta of MSN 7.0 hasn't fixed the problem either.


----------



## Ryou (Jan 9, 2005)

I've noticed a problem with my msn 6.2 after my aol 9.0 started screwing up. With aol, the email takes up to five seconds to appear after clicking to open an email and up to 60 seconds for it to send after clicking the Send Now button. Insult to injury in that msn seems to have decided to join in the Frustrate the User group. I didn't know if anyone else had problems with both aol and msn. I hope a solution can come soon!

Ryou
---
Op Sys: Windows XP Version 2002 Professional SP2
RAM: 256 mb
HD Total Space: 120 gigs
Processor: 2.53 ghz 
Anti-Virus running: McAfee


----------



## SypherNL (Jul 3, 2005)

I specially signed up to inform you of this:

Try disabling UPnP... It looks like that MSN likes to connect via UPnP (in your router or modem).. Sometimes that screws up everything...

After disabling UPnP in my Speedtouch ADSL modem, MSN was working fine again 

(Sorry for bumping this old topic)


----------



## Ryou (Jan 9, 2005)

My MSN is now acting perfect. It turns out it was all AOL's fault! LOL! Not like they'd _EVER _ admit to being anything less than perfect!


----------

